# Can I breed in 55gallons



## Maurice (Mar 27, 2004)

I have 6 red bellies in a 55 gallon tank, the biggest is 8 inches and the others are around 5" to 6". I was wondering is it possible to breed in the 55 gallon, if so what should I do to make the water and aqairuim suitable for them to breed!


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

you have a super rare chance probably not even.. take out three and see what happeneds


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

naw i think your fine just have no decor just gravel; and maybe a driftwood


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Dude, you need a bigger tank. Your going to have some problems down the road.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

yes! take some out and see what happens or get a bigger tank. I already lost one female when I had only 4 reds in a 55gal and they were trying to breed. I didn't care too much cause the female red was my brother and not mine...hehehe. but still it was a sad lost cause i could have had lots of fry by now. that's okay...i can wait for my others to breed.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

i got 3 in a 55gl...they breed every single week


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

How did you get the pair?? How many did you start with, or did you buy them as a pair??

-Weston-


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I bought them at 1.5"...about 1.5 years ago...they are just horny


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

My pair bred constantly in my 55 for about a year until my female had enough and took the male out







At the time there were 5 total ps in my 55g. 2 reds and 3 caribe allranging from 6-7"


----------



## BlackpiranhaTYler (Apr 2, 2004)

x-J-x said:


> i got 3 in a 55gl...they breed every single week


 What do you use as a substrate? I have 6 blacks in a 55? Can you tell me how your tank is set up ?

Tyler


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

BlackpiranhaTYler said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > i got 3 in a 55gl...they breed every single week
> ...



6 blacks are way too many for a 55g.


----------



## AquaticPreditor (Mar 30, 2004)

There is a decent success rate in breeding captive reds in a 50 or 55 gallon tank. It can and has been done numerous times. But is you attempt wild species, you will need something at least 18 inches wide. They tend to need room for swimming in circles. I have seen both wild and captive red breed, and it is a beautiful site.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, i just found this site tonight and i wondered if i could breed my rbp in my 55g tank. i already have a 20g and a 10g empty and my rbp's are 4-5''. Can they bred yet or do i have to wait tell they grow longer....


----------

